# Sparco Assetto Gara vs Enkei Performance RSF5



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

seeing the specs they are very simlar not knowing theweight of the enkei they seem virtually the same just all prefrence buddy.I like those enkeis they look really good


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

In the end, it depends on what kind of "style" you want to give your Cruze. If you want to go for more of a rally look, get the Sparco's as the evenly spaced thin spokes will give you more of a STI/WRX wheel, and a rally look. If you're looking for ANY other look, I would recommend the Enkei's, they have more of a simple, yet elegant/classy look to them.

If it were my car, I would definitely go with the Enkei's, the Sparco's are nice, but they're designed to give a track/rally look, and that look only. Also, it has a flat face to the rim with the spokes with a deep center that has no flow to it, where as the Enkei's look more uniform; which gives more visual appeal to them, and they look like you spent a little more money on them, to achieve a more luxurious look without going ricer with chrome and pattern designs. The Enkei's will also appeal more to the look of the Cruze, being a five spoke design similar to all stock rims other than the Eco.

In terms of perks, the only possible perks would be weight, the lighter wheel will give you better gas mileage, however if its only a 1-2lb difference it wont be enough to really make a difference. 

Just my $0.02


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I vote for the Enkeis.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Quality wise go with Sparco. I've had sets of Enkeis in the past but they were all garbage - very soft. I had wheels bent about just a few thousand miles. Switch to a Motegis and never had a problem. I've heard great things about Sparco.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

I vote for Enkei as well


----------



## FL_CRUZE (Feb 10, 2013)

I would say get the enkeis but just because the other ones look too much like mine lol


----------



## oldskool (Mar 8, 2013)

The sparcos are lighter, so that's my vote. Although the styling is very similar, function>form


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

I am completing my second winter with the Sparco Assetto Garas, which I use with my snow tires. They still look like new, and we have some pretty bad potholes here in the Twin Cities. I just hit a monster one the other day that left me fearing it caused damage, but the rims were fine. OTOH, they are only 16" rims, so I have a decent amount of sidewall. That's why I went with 16" for the snow tires in the first place.

Sparco's are made by OZ which I think has a pretty good reputation too.


----------

